# Ironic stem cell speech from Bush



## David (Jul 19, 2006)

So I'm watching this... and I think it's live, but he just made a speech saying that he veto'd stem cell research with functioning human life. He did this whole little story about how that embryo could turn into a human life, and be loved and adopted by a family.

Throughout all of this... there was this one little baby, yelling and being annoying as fuck. 

SUPPORT STEM CELL RESEARCH


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 19, 2006)

Annoying babies during presidential speeches are cool.


----------



## noodles (Jul 19, 2006)

Man oh man can the 2008 presidential elections not get here fast enough... 

Bush: The Only Argument You Ever Need for Abortion


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 19, 2006)

Cause lemme tell you, we're just gonna go around knocking women up JUSt to abort the fetus and do stem cell research.


----------



## noodles (Jul 19, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Cause lemme tell you, we're just gonna go around knocking women up JUSt to abort the fetus and do stem cell research.




I support stem stell research, but only as a side to my support of killing unborn babies.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 19, 2006)

Here's the gig with the whole "It's a human life" argument. It's a fucking popsicle!!!!! It is waiting to be destroyed. They never used any embryo that was in line to be implanted. When they have ladies lined up around the block begging to be implanted, then they have an argument. But there are many embryos made for every successful test tube baby. I fucking love the hard right...protect the ice baby but fuck 'em and send them to Iraq if they are over 18.


----------



## noodles (Jul 19, 2006)

If one of the Bush twins comes home tomorrow and says, "Daddy, I'm pregnant. Meet my boyfriend Tyrone..."







...I *guarantee* you that abortion is exactly what Dubya is going to be thinking. Politicians are very good at making the rules for everyone else to follow, but think they are above the rules.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 19, 2006)

^ Nicely said.


----------



## Jason (Jul 19, 2006)

Noodles can you run for president??


----------



## Mykie (Jul 19, 2006)

All Bush speaches should be aired on Comedy Central for now on.


----------



## noodles (Jul 19, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Noodles can you run for president??



I can't see over the podium.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 19, 2006)

If you were to run Noodles, I'd put you on my shoulders.


----------



## Jason (Jul 19, 2006)

noodles said:


> I can't see over the podium.



 you fucking kill me dude



nitelightboy said:


> If you were to run Noodles, I'd put you on my shoulders.




oh god you too


----------



## noodles (Jul 19, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> If you were to run Noodles, I'd put you on my shoulders.



Hey, I've got the support of the police force!


----------



## Mykie (Jul 19, 2006)

And the gangs in the south side of Chi-Town since you know Bush's future son-in-law


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 19, 2006)

noodles said:


> Hey, I've got the support of the police force!



That didn't work out too well for Kennedy.

Any of them.


----------



## noodles (Jul 19, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> That didn't work out too well for Kennedy.
> 
> Any of them.



That's 'cause they used magic bullets.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 19, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> That didn't work out too well for Kennedy.
> 
> Any of them.




At least all 500 of them got elected


----------



## Loomer (Jul 19, 2006)

noodles said:


> I can't see over the podium.




 
Well, some people don't trust tall people, so therefore logically short people would be teh win. Right?!


----------



## Drew (Jul 19, 2006)

noodles said:


> ...I *guarantee* you that abortion is exactly what Dubya is going to be thinking.



Yes, but for the fetus, or for Tyrone?  

[sign]noodles in 2012 for a More Metal America.[/sign]


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 19, 2006)

Drew said:


> [sign]noodles in 2012 for a More Metal America.[/sign]


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 19, 2006)

Dave, Joe... if I could give you guys super magic e-rep for this thread, I would. I fucking would. 

Fucking classic. You hosers need to take this act on the road, man.


----------



## Vince (Jul 19, 2006)

two thoughts...

[sign]Noodles for Prez!&#8482;[/sign]

[sign]Drew needs to stop posting and record a flippin' album!&#8482;[/sign]


 that little '&#8482;' kills me


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 19, 2006)

^The album can wait...this is fucking entertaining!


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 19, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> two thoughts...
> 
> [sign]Noodles for Prez![/sign]
> 
> ...



[sign]What he said![/sign]


----------



## David (Jul 19, 2006)

oh man, this thread is a fucking gold mine for jokes! instead of quoting all of Dave's posts, this is what I'd reply to all of them, .


----------



## Drew (Jul 19, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> that little '&#8482;' kills me



It is about the best thing ever. 

[action=Drew]is on a 10-minute break from working on the album [/action]


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't understand what the big deal is.

What moral code is there to break?

I mean they're not LIVING, it's not like we'd be taking a life.


Is he really that afraid of stepping on God's toes?

There's no point of having a god if you have to be afraid of him/her/it.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 19, 2006)

^It is a pretty wierd arguement. Correct me if I'm missing some sort of ethical or religious perspectives, but calling an embryo a person is a little like calling a packet of seeds a flower bed.
It's also been proven that the research can do a lot of good in the long run (again, correct me if I'm mistaken).


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 19, 2006)

^ Why are you fuckers ruining our fun thread with things like seriousness, reason, and intelligent debate? 




DR, no correction necessary. The Right to Lifers' argument, and it's not completely invalid, might I add, is predicated on the premise that (human) life begins at conception. The debate arises as to the value of what is, admittedly, an actual human life, a living being, but which is in reality only the potential for a complete person.

What is human, and what isn't? If it is human, should we protect it? How human is it? Is it a slippery slope? Do we make mistaken assumptions about our understanding of what it means to be human? So on, and so forth.

FTR, I am a reluctant *supporter* of a woman's right to choose an abortion, as well as stem-cell research and related issues. There are very legitimate ethical considerations about both issues, although I know where my decision usually falls.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 19, 2006)

Saying that we shouldnt abort embryos that arent sentient because they're 'alive' means that we shouldnt be able to cut out tumors because they're 'alive' too.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 19, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Saying that we shouldnt abort embryos that arent sentient because they're 'alive' means that we shouldnt be able to cut out tumors because they're 'alive' too.


That's basically the same argument that brings me down on the side of the good guys.  But yeah, exactly. It's why I suppoort it, well, that and the huge strides medicine could potentially make because of stem cell research.


But, to contrast, a tumor also does not posess the potential to be a living, thinking, human being. Well, except for NLB, of course.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 19, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> But, to contrast, a tumor also does not posess the potential to be a living, thinking, human being. Well, except for NLB, of course.




True, but at that point in development, its nothing more than a mass of flesh anyway. its just a collection of mushed up tissue that doesnt have any specific function yet lol. Sure, it has the POTENTIAL to become a human, but if we jack enough radiation into a tumor, who says we cant make some kind of super hero?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 19, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> True, but at that point in development, its nothing more than a mass of flesh anyway. its just a collection of mushed up tissue that doesnt have any specific function yet lol. Sure, it has the POTENTIAL to become a human, but if we jack enough radiation into a tumor, who says we cant make some kind of super hero?


Hey, you're preaching to the choir, brother.


----------



## Jason (Jul 20, 2006)

super hero tumors??....


----------



## Loomer (Jul 20, 2006)

Wouldn't that technically be a super-villain? 

Not that it would be a problem; we could just expose a few wholesome teens to Gamma-radiation, and we'd have heroes; as well as something a little more interesting on the news.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2006)

TDW: As someone who had a year of Religious Studies with rabidly pro-life methodist chaplain, I've heard all the usual pro-life arguements. My feeling though, is that the mother is already alive, breathing and sentient wheras the foetus' status until it reaches a certain point is far more difficult to define. It's not that the foetus doesn't have rights, it's just that the mother has more.
While it's not something I'd personally want to be involved in, I'm a firm believer in a woman's right to choose.
Embryo's are no more a living person than a tumour, as Metal Ken rightly said, and how they can be argued for in the same way even a foetus is beyond me.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 20, 2006)

I can't wait for bush to go, and next election he has to, although i bet he tries to change the rules...

As if one country saying no is ultimately going to stop the research? One country will say yes, the scientist move over there, and bang, one country gets rich of it.

noodles. run for president. a top hat and you'd be the metal version of lincoln.


----------



## Drew (Jul 20, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> noodles. run for president. a top hat and you'd be the metal version of lincoln.



Um, just not 7 feet tall.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> But, to contrast, a tumor also does not posess the potential to be a living, thinking, human being. Well, except for NLB, of course.


----------



## noodles (Jul 20, 2006)

Drew said:


> Um, just not 7 feet tall.



FDR height, no wheelchairs needed.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 20, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> TDW: As someone who had a year of Religious Studies with rabidly pro-life methodist chaplain, I've heard all the usual pro-life arguements. My feeling though, is that the mother is already alive, breathing and sentient wheras the foetus' status until it reaches a certain point is far more difficult to define. It's not that the foetus doesn't have rights, it's just that the mother has more.
> While it's not something I'd personally want to be involved in, I'm a firm believer in a woman's right to choose.
> Embryo's are no more a living person than a tumour, as Metal Ken rightly said, and how they can be argued for in the same way even a foetus is beyond me.


 Read the aforementioned. Like I said, I can see the pro-lifers points, and I think they're somewhat legitimate, but I come down on exactly the same side you do, DR. You too, are preachinbg to the choir.


----------



## Drew (Jul 20, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I can't wait for bush to go, and next election he has to, although i bet he tries to change the rules...



No fucking way that'll happen. That's a pretty major check on the power of the executive branch, and there's no way in hell it'd pass without widespread popular support and party support. To be perfectly honest, while I'm sure Bush would love another term (ok, part of me wants to believe even he wants out by now, but really now...), his party considers him a huge liability right now, and unless they make a staggering recovery before the 2006 midterms, not only will the GOP not have the majority needed to pass an amendment like that, they won't WANT to because they'll hold Bush responsible for the cateclysmic slide the GOP took under his administration.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 20, 2006)

noodles said:


> FDR height, no wheelchairs needed.



Yes, but Giant stature! "Speeek softly, and carry a beeg(sevenstring) Steek!


----------



## noodles (Jul 20, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Yes, but Giant stature! "Speeek softly, and carry a beeg(sevenstring) Steek!



That would be Teddy, not FDR.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jul 21, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Saying that we shouldnt abort embryos that arent sentient because they're 'alive' means that we shouldnt be able to cut out tumors because they're 'alive' too.



Ok, ruining a perfectly funny thread with some seriousnes again.


There is no abortion necessary. The embryos are conceived and grown ex-utero.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 21, 2006)

I just love it when our politicians interject their own personal "moral" views in legislation. Even if the majority of the country oposes their decision. It's a good thing that Mr Bush is around to keep us straight. If it wasn't for him, we just wouldn't know what to do with ourselves.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 21, 2006)

Hawksmoor said:


> Ok, ruining a perfectly funny thread with some seriousnes again.
> 
> 
> There is no abortion necessary. The embryos are conceived and grown ex-utero.



My view on Abortion still stands ;p


----------



## Drew (Jul 21, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> My view on Abortion still stands ;p



Legalize it up to about the four thousandth trimester?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 21, 2006)

Post Natal Abortion for the win! 

"He was a fighter, but we took him down in the 54th Trimester! "


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 21, 2006)

Dudes, that's hilarious there, Ken und Drew.


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 21, 2006)

Hahaha.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 21, 2006)

noodles said:


> That would be Teddy, not FDR.



Yes my friend, of this I'm quite aware! But, any Roosevelt in a storm!


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jul 22, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Post Natal Abortion for the win!
> 
> "He was a fighter, but we took him down in the 54th Trimester! "



I know quite a few people who should be aborted even though they're 13! Don't even kid about that shit.

And I respect your views on abortion btw, even though I disagree.


----------



## noodles (Jul 24, 2006)

I know this dude named George in his 243rd trimester...


----------

